# Lavazza beans



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

I must be a philistine, just bought some lavazza espresso beans from Tesco (in desperation) and I don't mind them at all, not special but balanced, quite smooth and decent mouth feel.

I usually order from Hasbean, but I've had a fair few beans from them that I disliked, nothing wrong with the service, just don't like some of their roasts and blends.

Must admit, I am a bit dubious of the best before date of 08/2013!

Maybe I got lucky and found comparitely fresh beans?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't be intimated into thinking you have to like HasBean beans. Their approach is very different from the Italian tradition, and most of their roasts are far too light, to my taste, for espresso. Steve's enthusiasm is infectious, but not everybody wishes to be infected.

Millions of Italians drink Lavazza and love it. Only coffee snobs would call you a philistine. There are better beans out there, whatever your tastes, but enjoy what you enjoy.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Im slowly thinking the same of hasbean if I'm honest


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't like Hasbean's current espresso blends either, far too light and acidic for my taste, but of course there are those that like that. My memory may be blurred but I'm pretty sure if you'd have bought his premium blend about 5 or 6 years ago it wouldn't have been so light.

The alternative is not necessarily Lavazza. There are plenty of lovely medium roast blends that won't make you wince, and dark roasts with top quality beans and an interesting blend.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Has anyone tried buying green bean from Has Bean and roasting it a little dark yourself?

I'd love to try macha a bit darker.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I used to. Haven't done it for about 4 or 5 years though. It made a lovely espresso. I tasted all his espresso blends a couple of weeks ago and I am pretty certain that he has changed the sort of beans he makes blends with and has gone towards the acidic end of things.

I'll come back for another try in a year or two


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats a fantastic suggestion fatboyslim


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you have a roaster Glenn? Or anyone? If you buy some Macha and roast it just past the second crack I'll paypal you cost + postage etc


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Just a thought... do you have test roasters at work that you could roast it on?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes but due to procedural nonsense, I've not been "signed off" to use it.

Think it's a health and safety thing.

Also I would probably ruin those lovely beans.

Probably worth asking though


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmmm, I love the acidic Has Bean roasting style.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

beanhound said:


> I must be a philistine, just bought some lavazza espresso beans from Tesco (in desperation) and I don't mind them at all, not special but balanced, quite smooth and decent mouth feel.
> 
> I usually order from Hasbean, but I've had a fair few beans from them that I disliked, nothing wrong with the service, just don't like some of their roasts and blends.
> 
> ...


Sorry for hijacking your thread. From my experience all coffees taste better if they are fresh. Also supermarket coffee tends not to be fresh.

Again from my experience the Taylors Espresso Beans that you can buy in the supermarket will make an ok espresso but it will taste flat and have little crema.

I have some of the exact same coffee but its very fresh (roasted on Wednesday) and it makes simply delicious shots.

It could be that if you just so happened to get a fresh bag of Lavazza beans that it could be the same principle. You are just enjoying these beans at their best.

However I doubt they are due to how supermarkets generally rotate their stock.

Also don't be afraid to admit what you like. Just because its not a cup of excellence micro lot single origin hand roasted yellow bourbon doesn't mean it can't make a great drink


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I just bought a bag of Taylors to tie me over until my James Gormet order arrives next week.

It is not as oily but tastes flat compared to Costa beans. Plus Costa seems to have better crema.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Must admit, I have never actually tried hasbean coffee and all i seem to hear coming from their direction is, 'light' this and 'heavily acidic' that, while I have absolutely nothing against Hasbean and understand that they have many devotees and i'll bet some of their coffee is sublime, I do feel however, that it is the mark of a true roastmaster to understand the alchemy of how to match individual roast profile to each individual bean variety to enhance the desired qualities of that bean, rather than having a sort of set idea that can be wrongly applied and therefor miss out on an infinate plethora of flavours.

For example, my regular roastery, has recently roasted me a bag of Honey Process Finca de Licho at really quite a light profile and It is simply incredible, I won't go into cupping notes or anything but I would say I can't imagine it possibly being any better any other way, while a another equally complex and exciting bean, for example a Yirgacheffe, cry's out to be roasted medium.

I know that to many i am just just stating the obvious here but I hoped that it may help somebody reading this, who may be wondering why the world seems to be all about the trendy light roasts at present and try as you might you just can't get on board, don't feel shame to like what you like.

I seriously admire Ron with Arabicadabra at a Full city+, that stuff was beautiful and with the way things seem, not that many roasters would have the balls. I am sure when CoffeeMagic goes live, some prayers will be answered!


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> ...
> 
> I seriously admire Ron with Arabicadabra at a Full city+, that stuff was beautiful and with the way things seem, not that many roasters would have the balls. I am sure when CoffeeMagic goes live, some prayers will be answered!


Thank you for your kind words. I've tried them myself and just can't appreciate light roasts. In fact, when I tried roasting Arabicadabra lighter the acidity increase was noticeable and just gave me incredible heartburn







. My roasting perhaps goes against the 3rd wave flow, but I am more interested in roasting coffee that people want to drink rather than buy as a fashion accessory







.

Arabicadabra is available, and the website is live (albeit with some elements disabled until sorted). See my post in Home Roasters and please visit the site.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I'll be giving it a punt once I've chomped my way through my current stock.

As for Hasbean, well I am currently not one of his many admirers, and I say currently because I used to like his coffees. He has changed his style, of that I am certain. Have a read of this article he wrote in '04:

http://www.ineedcoffee.com/04/blending/

So, high acid coffees don't work in espresso and you need robusta









Of course, there is nothing wrong with change and evolution (I just don't like the results). I suspect that in his bid for publicity upon which his business is dependent he will have put himself about a bit, and of course that means exposing himself to the minority 'scene' end of the coffee business the pinnacle of which seems to be the WBC.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't decry light roasts, as some beans excel when roasted light. They are just not my preference. I have also been reading some interesting stuff Kenneth Davids wrote about low-acid coffees and roasters who fill this niche by preprocessing the beans, whereas there are many naturally low-acid beans that can be roasted darker.

BTW I don't use robusta (period!)


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't decry them either, but if they are acidic beans I don't like them in espresso. Filter is a different matter entirely where acidity is great.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I think acidic espresso coffee is a difficult beast to tame. I hear they benefit from a slightly hotter brewing temperatures and a longer extraction with a shorter brew ratio.

This is all fine a dandy but early in the morning my brain isn't able to think about these things.

I got some dark roast coffee from work and was able to dial it in so easily and the taste is great, so easily enjoyable rather than the challenging taste of lighter acidic roasts.

I think you need to spend a large amount of time making shots to fully appreciate and get the most out of light roasts (a barista for example







)

I'll definitely try some arabicadabra when I run out of current stock. CoffeeMagic when is the best time to place an order in terms of when you roast and when you post?

...also I love how this has nothing to do with Lavazza beans as the title may suggest


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> ...
> 
> I'll definitely try some arabicadabra when I run out of current stock. CoffeeMagic when is the best time to place an order in terms of when you roast and when you post?
> 
> ...also I love how this has nothing to do with Lavazza beans as the title may suggest


It's a typical hijack. To answer your question... Order it when you want. I've decided against "roast to order" unless of course you order a kg







. I prefer the roast to be a couple of days old anyway so would roast according to likely demand. I have some that was roasted on 21st. When will you run out?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Not soon, got a kilo from work for 50p









I'll hit you up in a few roasts time

EDIT: CoffeeMagic I've just purchased a popcorn maker and am looking to try out roasting in it.

I saw green beans on your webpage but couldn't find the option once you choose a coffee.

Any chance of a cheap green bean hook up?


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just to add my voice, I am not a big Has Bean fan either. Not that I dislike everything they do, I'm just not keen on the sharp, citrusy blends they tend to produce. For me the ideal espresso is velvet, chocolately with perhaps hints of cherry but not fizzy orange. But that's just me.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Not soon, got a kilo from work for 50p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Select green bean in the "Delivery as" drop down and add to basket. Not available for blends or cleanskins obviously.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I am always shocked when reading these forums that people either buy unknown mixes of coffees from supermarkets or the espresso mixes from good roasters. I recommend drinking single arabicas in espresso form. All the Indonesian beans are great, but you can find some fabulous surprises - India, Peru, Rwanda etc all make beautiful espresso when bought freshly roasted. My personal favourite is Kalossi Toraja though - acidity, strength and an beautiful lingering aftertaste.

Cheaper Italian blends use robusta to give the appearance of strength and body - but this is usually when the beans are not of a high enough quality in the first place. I have a lot of Italian friends here (mainly from the south of Italy) and they seem to prefer Lavazza Arabica blends readily available in Italy to Illy. But as with everything, the wonderful thing about coffee is that everybody has their own taste and preference.

Vive la différence!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

xiuxiuejar said:


> I am always shocked when reading these forums that people either buy unknown mixes of coffees from supermarkets or the espresso mixes from good roasters. I recommend drinking single arabicas in espresso form. All the Indonesian beans are great, but you can find some fabulous surprises - India, Peru, Rwanda etc all make beautiful espresso when bought freshly roasted. My personal favourite is Kalossi Toraja though - acidity, strength and an beautiful lingering aftertaste.
> 
> Cheaper Italian blends use robusta to give the appearance of strength and body - but this is usually when the beans are not of a high enough quality in the first place. I have a lot of Italian friends here (mainly from the south of Italy) and they seem to prefer Lavazza Arabica blends readily available in Italy to Illy. But as with everything, the wonderful thing about coffee is that everybody has their own taste and preference.
> 
> Vive la différence!


I used to be of similar thinking myself, restricting myself only to single estates, don't get get me wrong I still order myself a Single estate every week and adore them but what I have learned is that a very well thought out blend by a seriously clever roaster/blender can be equally exciting, delicious, complex, clean etc.

What you have to remember is that with a single estate you are at the mercy of what that particular seasons crop delivered and that may be wonderful or it may be less so. A top blend on the other hand, will be a careful selection of quality single estates with a goal in mind. The blender has the ability to take the greatest qualities of each and blend them in a way to, in a controlled manor create something magical, For instance Finka de Licho has some gorgeous characteristics, lovely and sweet, clean and well balanced but lacks a little in body and crema for espresso, so take some of that and blend with something like a Gethumbwini with lots of body, great mouthfeel, rich and producing bags of crema, what you may have in theory could be a far superior result to the Licho on its own. This is just off the top of my head and It may acually be a terrible blend but again it could be absolute magic.

Im not saying, pop down to sainsburys and buy yourself a dried up bag of stale poo but don't write off the real top blends as you are missing out on a huge world of unexplored flavour.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Outlaw333 said:


> I used to be of similar thinking myself, restricting myself only to single estates, don't get get me wrong I still order myself a Single estate every week and adore them but what I have learned is that a very well thought out blend by a seriously clever roaster/blender can be equally exciting, delicious, complex, clean etc.
> 
> What you have to remember is that with a single estate you are at the mercy of what that particular seasons crop delivered and that may be wonderful or it may be less so. A top blend on the other hand, will be a careful selection of quality single estates with a goal in mind. The blender has the ability to take the greatest qualities of each and blend them in a way to, in a controlled manor create something magical, For instance Finka de Licho has some gorgeous characteristics, lovely and sweet, clean and well balanced but lacks a little in body and crema for espresso, so take some of that and blend with something like a Gethumbwini with lots of body, great mouthfeel, rich and producing bags of crema, what you may have in theory could be a far superior result to the Licho on its own. This is just off the top of my head and It may acually be a terrible blend but again it could be absolute magic.
> 
> Im not saying, pop down to sainsburys and buy yourself a dried up bag of stale poo but don't write off the real top blends as you are missing out on a huge world of unexplored flavour.


After I re-read what I had posted I saw it didn't say exactly what I wanted. I totally agree about GOOD BLENDS and balanced blends but what you typically get is an espresso blend which is 70% Brazil, 15% Guatamala and 15% Robusta (more or less) which is okay if the coffees are well sourced and balanced. However, a lot of 'espresso blends' are actually full of cheap, no such high quality beans.

Also, you are correct, crops vary from year to year. As I said, Kalossi for me is the king of single origin but I have been nearly 18 months without a regular supply as I couldn't find a decent one. Bad coffee is bad coffee whereever it comes from.

And again, you are absolutely correct, a good blend will allow you to experience the full body of some south american or african beans which alone fail to produce crema and such like. But in a way, you are echoig my point in what you are saying. You are talking about blending and balancing coffees and discovering new tastes and not just accepting a bog standard espresso. I have too often been disappointed by badly balanced coffees.

I think the key is to purchase coffee from people who understand coffee and have a passion for it. I live in Spain and the coffee here is the worst in the world I believe but there are two roasters in Barcelona who source their coffees and even have cooperativas in South America and Africa.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

If you live in Spain how do you know that "a lot of the blends " on offer from roasteries in the UK are full of inferior robusta?

The only horrid espresso coffees I've had recently have been single origin or full arabica blends.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

AH, the plot thickens! I can understand why you are disenchanted with blends if you are living somewhere where what is on offer is terrible. Before I read that you are in spain I was wondering where you where getting this robusta notion from, as at every decent roastery I frequent or have happened apon, in a long long time I haven't found so much as a sniff of robusta anywhere. A quality blend shouldn't contain even a micron of that dirty horrible stuff, why add aroma of burning car tyres to an otherwise quality selection of beans!!?

I am really sorry that you live in a zone where I can imagine gangs of tattooed bikers fighting to the death over a bag of yirgacheffe!!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

No, don't get me wrong, I am English but I work in Barcelona and London so spend my time between the two. I didn't say full of inferior robusta - but the job of robusta is to give a semblance of body and produce crema. Robusta is included in a lot of blends - this is not a criticism. And far from criticising UK roasteries, having travelled quite extensively, I'd say we have some of the best quality coffee available in the UK and that our roasteries are run by people who have a passion for coffee and understand it. Also, the pricing in the UK is very fair. The days of having to escape to the continent for a "proper coffee" are long gone!

As for Spanish coffee - it's typically bad quality robusta (that is a criticism) and torrefacto (burnt roasted sugar) - AWFUL!!! Even the stuff we get in the supermarket is better ... but I have found 2 excellent roasers in Barcelona, one of which is excellent (cafes el magnigico - just in case you're ever here!).


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Just thought I would point out that UK roasters do put robusta in some espresso blends. It is a common practice in some large commercial operations. In Steve's article on INeedCoffee about blending, he specifically mentions that he puts up to 10% robusta in one blend. There are many very good robustas out there that can taste better than some arabicas and they are not cheap.

Personally, I don't use them as I can get the characteristics I want without them. I don't have an issue with cream, etc.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Well just as the OP has found a perfectly acceptable coffee that affordable and readily available, I too have found that using Costa Beans provides coffee that I enjoy.

It may not be the best this, that or the other, but it does at least have a packaged date on the tin, and at least in my opinion, makes a great tasting espresso drink.

Maybe I'm just not as 'sophisticated' when it comes to coffee blends etc, but I think the vast majority of people are happy with decent quality coffee beans that haven't been sat on a shelf for 6 months or years.

I find that I get a great result when I grind them using my Baratza at setting 1 or 2 and use my Gaggia Classic.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821695,-3.026241


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

liquidmonkey2000 said:


> Just to add my voice, I am not a big Has Bean fan either. Not that I dislike everything they do, I'm just not keen on the sharp, citrusy blends they tend to produce. For me the ideal espresso is velvet, chocolately with perhaps hints of cherry but not fizzy orange. But that's just me.


I totally agree with you, just got some beans from Rave coffee, their signature blend and a Colombian beans bag. I am not impressed at all, beans are really lightly roasted and espresso is too acid and creamless for my Italian taste. Lavazza Crema e Aroma which I was using before, from my point of view, espresso wise, is far superior... I wanted to try something different and better but now I will buy another kilo of Lavazza. BTW, any suggestion for better dark roasted beans for a "velvet, chocolately "Italian espresso?

cheers,

A.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Give Coffee Compass a go. They are roasted darker than Rave's. Suggestion: Hill and Valley to start with. I think it will definitely meet your requirements for creaminess and for not being on the lighter side. You can get a 10% discount from this forum. Just go to the "Coffee Compass" thread and ask there. You'll get a Private Message. As for Lavazza, man... No comment. ;-)


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Cool, I ll give it a try then









Thanks!

A.


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

+1 for Coffee Compass. I have tried 4 different coffees from them and the service is exceptional.

I am a fan of extra dark roast coffee. Not dark brown, black and oily. I recieved a bag of their French Breakfast Blend yesterday and it is out of this world!

It is so good, I sent them an e-mail telling them so. Recieved a nice reply from Richard :-D

If you like dark brown beans = specialty blends/ mahogany roast.

If you enjoy black and oily = specialty blends/ extra dark.

French Breakfast is rich, dark and smoky. Lovely aftertaste and no bitterness. Perfect.


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Right,

Just ordered Sweet Bourbon, Mediterranean Mocha and Hill & Valley from Coffee Compass, they have an offer for 3 packs of espresso blends. I am quite sure that I m gonna be happy with this. BTW today I gave it another go with Rave s signature blend and, after that the beans have rested for 2 days, the result was pretty better: better crema and quite drinkable espresso, even though citrus and acidity are still there it was not a bad experience. Had another try with Colombia Suarez as well but those beans are still a big no no for espresso in my opinion.

Have a good Sunday guys,

A.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Interesting how tastebuds behave. The Suarez for me is a "staple" coffee bean. Really nice as a espresso or as a flat white. I am not a big fan of Rave's signature blend though. As for Coffee Compass, I am in the process of trying their stuff at the moment, and, whilst they are on the "darker" side for me, my experience so far has been very positive. As for Lavazza (Lavatory in Italian  ) I gave them a go a while back as a form of "alternative" supply. Horrible, Horrible, Horrible, tasteless, stale, bitter, horrible. I'd rather not drink coffee than go to the supermarket and buy a bag of the Lavatory beans.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Dorian said:


> Right,
> 
> BTW today I gave it another go with Rave s signature blend and, after that the beans have rested for 2 days, the result was pretty better: better crema and quite drinkable espresso, even though citrus and acidity are still there it was not a bad experience. Had another try with Colombia Suarez as well but those beans are still a big no no for espresso in my opinion.


What's the roast date on the beans? Espresso really requires a minimum of 10 days IMHO, or you are going to get some odd flavours and extractions going on. This will apply to your coffee compass beans too.

It's not going to change your opinion on lighter roasts, but might explain some things.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You may all choose to ignore me as I am a lover of Rave and LSOL, but I did have a go at DSOL a while back and I remember a fantastic bean or blend called Bootleg from Baytown roasters. If you like super dark roast this should float your boat. Almost everyone on DSOL that quarter rated it highly, me included. It's just that since then my tastes have gone lighter and lighter in general, with some exceptions (and I do go as far as med/dark sometimes just to keep things interesting).


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

aaronb said:


> What's the roast date on the beans? Espresso really requires a minimum of 10 days IMHO, or you are going to get some odd flavours and extractions going on. This will apply to your coffee compass beans too.
> 
> It's not going to change your opinion on lighter roasts, but might explain some things.


I think you re totally right, coffee has been roasted on the 10th, I knew I should have waited a bit but I was so in rush to try new coffee










I will be wiser with CC beans









Thanks,

A.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Dorian said:


> I think you re totally right, coffee has been roasted on the 10th, I knew I should have waited a bit but I was so in rush to try new coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can speed up the process a bit by leaving the top of the bag open, or dumping the beans in the hopper with the lid off (if you are working that way). It can get tricky remembering to order with enough time for beans to rest but it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Just to let you know that I received the espresso blends from Coffee Compass. Sweet bourbon and Hill and Valley have been roasted on the 14th so I gave it a try and, oh my, this is espresso







I just had a first impression of course but what a difference, this is an espresso, no acidity, no fruity notes...and so tasty velvety coffee....Hill and Valley is a bit extreme but not disturbing. Right, now I can trash the lavazza







A real thank you to @pessutojr and all for letting me discover these roasters, I am super happy.

Now I just have to calm down with coffee drinking cause I already got 2 double shots....

Have a nice day,

A.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Dorian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to let you know that I received the espresso blends from Coffee Compass. Sweet bourbon and Hill and Valley have been roasted on the 14th so I gave it a try and, oh my, this is espresso
> 
> ...


Our work here is done!!!

Seriously - good that you have found some good coffee


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Drewster-a-week-ago said:


> Our work here is done!!!





Ronsil-a-moment-ago said:


> Is that an opinion or do you work with that organisation?


Holy Context Batman!!!! You've lost me..........


----------

